# Verfügbarkeit AX 650



## Hood (6. Juli 2011)

*Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Eine kurze Frage:
Wann wird das AX 650 Netzteil verfügbar sein? Ich würde dieses nämlich gerne erwerben.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Ich denke mal in 2 bis 4 Wochen sollte es Verfügbar sein!


----------



## Hood (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

OK Danke


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2011)

Warum dauert das denn so lange?


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Immer am stressen 

Aber Nice das auch ein 650er kommt 

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Immer am stressen
> 
> Aber Nice das auch ein 650er kommt
> 
> MfG




Noch nicht gewusst ?


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Bestimmt gewusst  Ich hab aber stark Interesse an dem NT, und kann bei sowas nicht abwarten 

Stimmt es das da Seasonic Technik verbaut ist?


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Ja das stimmt


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Fein, Fein  Wie siehts bei Multi GPU bei dem Netzteil aus? Ich halte mir diese Option immer gerne offen 

mfg

EDIT: Hirschi du hebst ja richtig ab  3200 Posts


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Mit einer zweiten 5850 gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme, sogar noch gut Luft für OC. 

Naja die Posts sammeln sich halt an...meine Spam Zeit habe ich hintermir


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Wie siehts da aus mit 2 GTX570? Wird wohl nichtmehr gehen oder?


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Schwierig...frag mal Wa1lock sein Sys braucht mit einer einzigen GTX 580 schon fast 700W - frag ihn einfach gib mir aber auch Bescheid.

Ich bin mir aber recht sicher, dass es dann hart an der Grenze sein wird, ich würde mir ein stärkeres nehmen.


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Das Dingen braucht nie im Leben 700W  

Ich ziehe mit meinem System bei volllast gerade mal 330W aus der Dose, mit einer zweiten 5850 wäre ich dann bei genau 500W. Dann hätte ich sogar noch 150W Luft


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*



watercooled schrieb:


> Das Dingen braucht nie im Leben 700W  Er hat ja nichtmal ein Messgerät dafür


 
Wie misst er dann für seine Reviews? 

Jaja für ein CF mit 2 5850ern reicht das locker...aber mit einem SLI aus den GTXen bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit AX 650*

Naja Danke für deine Hilfe, ich werd mir das Ding warscheinlich holen


----------

